# do you know of any anime,cartoons



## huxley (Jun 28, 2006)

i;m looking for cartoons , like dragon ball(z,gt) final fantasy,  and some fantasy adventure ,
i realy liked the lord of the ring (cartoon movie)

any suggesstions


----------



## Frozeninja (Jun 28, 2006)

Check out the oriental theatre section, that has a fair bit of anime located within it. Can't think of any myself at the moment though, haven't seen anything good lately


----------



## ravenus (Jun 28, 2006)

Check out *Akira*, *Vampire Hunter D*, then there's this series called *Ninja Scroll*. The films of Hayao Miyazaki (*Spirited Away, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, Princess Mononoke*) are also highly appreciated by lovers of animated fantasy films.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm, depends if you're into a more eastern bent like Dragonball or western style like the animated lotr.

*The Black Cauldron* is an underestimated classic in the western style (but quite kiddy).

For some eastern type stuff, *Castle in the Sky* is one of my favourite fantasy ones and if you're more into the cyberpunk stuff, *Ghost in the Shell* is another nailed on classic.

I don't really manage to watch much episodic anime cartoons so I can't advise on that.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 28, 2006)

Which LotR animated film are you referring to here? The Ralph Bakshi, or the later (Rankin/Bass, wasn't it?) film? If the Bakshi, I'm not sure how much this would apply as anime, since quite a bit of this involved rotoscopy and animating over live action.... (Has some very nice moments, though, such as the crossing of the Ford of Bruinnen.)


----------



## speedingslug (Jul 10, 2006)

HACK//SIGN or Dot Hack as also known.
Bubblegum Crisis.
Appleseed (film)


----------



## 10incher (Jul 17, 2006)

A few other good anime movies/serieses are Ghost in the Shell, Cowboy Bebop, Devil Man and Record of Lodoss War. If you like the LOTR Bakshai movie, also check out Fire & Ice as well as Wizards.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a cartoon problem. It is pretty bad when my 7 and 10 year old says "God mom, do we have to watch that cartoon AGAIN???" LOL.

Ghost in the Shell, Vampire Hunter D, Eureka 7--

Although, I would not recommend Vamp D for kids under 13....

Sailor Moon has always been one of my favorites.

Full Metal Alchemist.

I watch a LOT of cartoons.  Also, if you have satellite you can score some good old school cartoons early in the morning on Boom in the US ---- Dungeons and Dragons, Conan, Johnny Quest--- excellent classics if you are just starting to get into cartoons. 

Also, I don't know how old you are, but if you are over 13 (there goes the mommy in me again) you HAVE to watch Heavy Metal, Fire and Ice and 

If you liked the LOTR cartoons, I would recommend:
you so have to see The Snow Queen PBS cartoon, you can rent that at most libraries, also, The Secret of Nhim, The ORIGINAL Robin Hood cartoon (you guys remember that -- 1980?) Flight of Dragons (1980 ?), 

Actually, there are a lot of good classic cartoons you can rent at the library that are fantasy based. I think you can also rent the old school Ewok and Star Wars cartoons, which were, on occasion, better than the movie.


----------



## LeoCrow (Jul 18, 2006)

Perhaps you could try out the current Witchblade anime series, as well as a series called Hellsing


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll second the movies by Hayao Miyazaki as well as Vampire Hunter D and Hellsing.

There's also the films from Studio Ghibli:
The Cat Returns
Kiki's Delivery Service
Only Yesterday
Porco Rosso
Tales from Earthsea
Whisper of the Heart

Tokyo Godfathers
Kaena
Metropolis


----------



## star.torturer (Jul 18, 2006)

walace and gromit


----------



## Cobolt (Jul 18, 2006)

Must add the wonderful, Final Fantasy. Spirit Within and the excellent Ghost in the Shell (both films, even though the 2nd was not as excitiong as the 1st).

Sprited Away is also worth checking out


----------



## Roheryn (Jul 20, 2006)

FullMetal Alchemist, or Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## Tau Zero (Jul 20, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> I'll second the movies by Hayao Miyazaki as well as Vampire Hunter D and Hellsing.
> 
> There's also the films from Studio Ghibli:
> The Cat Returns
> ...


 
I'll second that!  Anything by Miyazaki is exceptional; my favorites are *My Friend Todoro, Kiki's Delivery Service,* and* Sprited Away*.  But keep in mind that these aren't science fiction adventures.  If that's what you want you have to watch *Akira *and* Ghost in the Shell (1 and 2)*.


----------



## Cobolt (Jul 20, 2006)

another excellent one I have just watched is Appleseed, okay its not dubbed and you have to read the subtitles but this is an excellent movie.

Sky Blue will be my next purchase.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 20, 2006)

Cobolt said:
			
		

> another excellent one I have just watched is Appleseed, okay its not dubbed and you have to read the subtitles but this is an excellent movie.



I'll second that one ... Watched Appleseed recently along with Steam Boy and they are both excellent.


----------



## SFAM (Jul 31, 2006)

huxley said:
			
		

> i;m looking for cartoons , like dragon ball(z,gt) final fantasy,  and some fantasy adventure ,
> i realy liked the lord of the ring (cartoon movie)
> 
> any suggesstions



Based on your tastes, for the fantasy adventure stuff, you really should get Bakshi's Fire & Ice.  There's a wonderful transfer out on DVD.  Also, for other decent sword and sorcery, consider the 2004 Lady Death animated movie.  For animes, the series Record of Lodoss War is terrific.  Ruin Exploreres is also not bad an in the same mold.  For something more humorous, Dragon Half is terrific, and of course there's the Slayers.

Regarding the DragonballZ, perhaps you might like Akira - this is where a lot of that stuff started, although its quite a bit darker and more complex.  And I'm guessing you've already seen the new Final Fantasy movie (Advent Children), right?


----------



## Osprey (Aug 1, 2006)

Well trying to suit your tastes I would suggest you might like the works of Ghibli. Some of their more known movies are Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, Grave of the Fireflies, Laputa Castle in the Sky and the recent Howl's Moving Castle.

Hopefully this helps. I have actually watched a lot of anime so if you need more suggestions feel free to ask. However some of my favourites may not suit our tastes.


----------



## huxley (Aug 1, 2006)

Howl's Moving Castle.(was good)    Laputa Castle in the Sky(i think is my favorite , it had a great destination story . and good chases,and a good boy-girl story)

what i like in a anime movie is ,the boy-girl story , i like a good chase , adventure, i like destination stories, exploitions good ,

the movies i watched: spirited away, Princess Mononoke, Grave of the Fireflies,Porco Rosso, *Akira ,*Kiki's Delivery Service,Ghost in the Shell, Vampire Hunter ,Cowboy Bebop,


----------



## SFAM (Aug 2, 2006)

huxley said:
			
		

> Howl's Moving Castle.(was good)    Laputa Castle in the Sky(i think is my favorite , it had a great destination story . and good chases,and a good boy-girl story)
> 
> what i like in a anime movie is ,the boy-girl story , i like a good chase , adventure, i like destination stories, exploitions good ,
> 
> the movies i watched: spirited away, Princess Mononoke, Grave of the Fireflies,Porco Rosso, *Akira ,*Kiki's Delivery Service,Ghost in the Shell, Vampire Hunter ,Cowboy Bebop,



Given this, for Miyazaki movies, I would suggest Nausicaa and Spirited Away - both are great stories with a decent amount of the boy-girl thing (Howl's, Nausicaa and Spirited Away are my 3 favorite Miyazaki movies, although I like all of them).  Also, Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust is like 4 times better than the first one, so consider giving that a go.  Also, if you're intersted in a bit bit of a surreal bent to an otherwise Miyazaki-like anime, consider Tree of Palme.  Done by a protogee' of Miyazaki's, this one is almost a cross between a Rene' Laloux anime and a Miyazaki movie - its terrific.


----------



## leah36 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bleach
Fairy Tale
Spirited away
Tales from earthsea
Heat Guy J
Ghost in a shell


----------



## FireDragon-16 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have to throw in another vote for Hayao Miyazaki's movies, they are always good.

Series-wise, I'd recommend:

Romeo X Juliet
Fullmetal Alchemist (I preferred Brotherhood, but both series were good)
Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## MPorter (Jun 29, 2013)

For a straight up epic fantasy DnD style story with the band of questing heroes striving against impossible odds you might want to check out 'Record of Lodoss War'. It's a little older but it holds up pretty well.

~Mike


----------

